# recharge: ανα- ή επανα-;



## pit (Oct 22, 2010)

Η ταινία μιλάει για ανανέωση και χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το ουσιαστικό χιουμοριστικά.
Να το αποδώσω *αναφόρτιση* ή *επαναφόρτιση*; Έχετε πρόχειρη τη διαφορά μεταξύ τους;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2010)

*Επαναφόρτιση*. Δεν υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο _ανα_- και το _επανα_-. Απλώς κάποιες λέξεις τις φτιάξαμε με τον έναν τρόπο και κάποιες άλλες με τον άλλο. Σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις έχουμε σύνθετες και με _ανα_- και με _επανα_-, π.χ. _ανάληψη, επανάληψη_. Για το _recharge_ η _*επαναφόρτιση*_ έχει επικρατήσει, οπότε την _αναφόρτιση_ μπορούμε, λόγω καχεξίας, να την πετάξουμε στον Καιάδα ή να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε για να αποδώσει κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό.

Αυτά σαν πρώτες σκέψεις.


----------



## pit (Oct 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ που τέτοια ώρα καταφέρατε να μου απαντήσετε.

Πάντα διαβάζω με προσοχή τα όσα μου γράφετε!

Χαίρομαι, δε, που αυτή τη φορά συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σας.

Το θέμα, βέβαια, είναι ότι τα ανάληψη και επανάληψη διαφέρουν ως προς τη σημασία, ενώ τα αναφόρτιση και επαναφόρτιση δεν διαφέρουν. Σκέψεις κάνω κι εγώ...


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 22, 2010)

Στο «Χτίζω λέξεις» τα ανα- επανα-, μαζί με τα ξανα-, παλιν- και ματα- αναφέρονται όλα ως προθέματα που δηλώνουν επανάληψη.

Το *ανα-* δηλώνει ότι _μια ενέργεια ή ένα γεγονός που είχε διακοπεί συμβαίνει πάλι από την αρχή_. (σελ. 26)
Το *επανα- *αναφέρεται ως _λόγιας προέλευσης που σχηματίζει λέξεις που δηλώνουν ότι κάτι που είχε σταματήσει αρχίζει ξανά από την αρχή ή από το σημείο που σταμάτησε_. (σελ.58)
Το *ξανα- *δηλώνει ότι _μια ενέργεια ή ένα γεγονός επαναλαμβάνεται ή συμβαίνει πάλι από την αρχή_. (σελ. 99)
Τέλος, το *ματα- *αναφέρεται ως πρόθεμα σχηματισμού λαϊκότροπων λέξεων που δηλώνουν ότι _ένα γεγονός επαναλαμβάνεται άλλη μια φορά_. Λίγο πιο κάτω αναφέρεται επιπλέον ότι οι λέξεις με το ματά- δεν χρησιμοποιούνται στο γραπτό λόγο και σε επίσημο ύφος. Οι ίδιες λέξεις μπορούν εναλλακτικά να σχηματιστούν και με το ξανα-. (σελ. 83)

Αναφέρω τους ορισμούς, όπως έχουν περιγραφεί στο βιβλίο, γιατί μέσω αυτών φαίνεται ότι αποδίδεται και διαφορετική χροιά της επανάληψης στον καθένα (ή έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι). Βέβαια συμφωνώ με τον Nickel ότι σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, όπως αυτή του recharge = επαναφορτίζω, έχουν παγιωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ να δω διαφορά ανάμεσα σε *ανα-* και *επανα-* στη δημιουργία νέων όρων, εκτός από το ότι το *επανα-* θα ήταν η συνηθέστερη σημερινή επιλογή. Κοιτάζω ένα ιατρικό γλωσσάρι, πιάνω τα *re-* και ξεχωρίζω:
_επαναπορρόφηση, επανενεργοποίηση, επανασυγκόλληση, επανασβέστωση, επανακυκλοφορία, επανασυμπίεση, επανασύνδεση_ κ.ο.κ. 

Τα *ανα-* ανήκουν σε πανάρχαιες λέξεις ή κάπως παλιότερους όρους, π.χ. _recognition, αναγνώριση_, και _ανακατασκευή, ανασύνθεση, αναδιαμόρφωση, ανακατανομή_ κ.λπ.

Να όμως και το _ανα_- στον _ανασυνδυασμό_ (_recombination_), για να δείξει τροποποίηση, όχι επανάληψη. Αν θέλαμε να τηρήσουμε αυστηρά αυτήν τουλάχιστο τη διαφορά, θα λέγαμε π.χ. ότι η _αναδιατύπωση_ είναι η διαφορετική διατύπωση και η _επαναδιατύπωση_ η εκ νέου διατύπωση. (Δια)τηρείται η διαφορά;

Και βέβαια, δίπλα στην _επαναφόρτιση_ το _ξαναφόρτωμα_, άλλο το _αναπληρώνω_ και άλλο το _ξαναπληρώνω_ και άλλα τέτοια ενδιαφέροντα.


Να προσθέσω και το πλαίσιο από το λήμμα *ανα-* του ΛΝΕΓ:

*ανα-, επανα-, ξανά-: σύνθετα.* Ήδη στην Αρχαία παρατηρείται η τάση να ενισχυθεί σημασιολογικά το *ανα-* στη σύνθεση με τη μορφή τού *επανα-* (< επί + ανά), ώστε να δηλώσει σαφέστερα και εντονότερα την «επανάληψη»: _επαναπέμπω _κοντά στο _αναπέμπω,_ _επανερωτώ _αντί _ανερωτώ _κ.τ.ό. Διαφορετική ήταν, βεβαίως, η σχέση τού _ανα-λαμβάνω _έναντι τού _επαναλαμβάνω, _τού ανα-τέμνω έναντι τού _επανα-τέμνω, _όπου _ava- _και _επανα- _διέφεραν σημασιολογικώς (άλλο το _αναλαμβάνω _και άλλο το _επαναλαμβάνω_).
Τα τελευταία χρόνια η έννοια τής επανάληψης τείνει να δηλωθεί στην Ελληνική στον μεν επισημότερο / τυπικότερο λόγο με το *επανα-* (_επαναλειτουργώ, επανασυζητώ,_ _επανασυνδέω, επανεξετάζω, επανεμφανίζω, επαναρχίζω, επανατοποθετώ _κ.λπ.) και στον καθημερινό / άτυπο λόγο με το *ξανά-* (_ξαναβλέπω, ξαναλέω, ξαναφεύγω, ξαναπάω, ξανασηκώνω, ξαναβάζω _κ.λπ.).​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2010)

Η άσχετη παρατήρηση της ημέρας: Όταν έχουμε μια _επαναφορτιζόμενη_ μπαταρία, λογουχάρη στο κινητό ή το λάπτοπ μας, τότε απλούστατα τη _φορτίζουμε_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Η άσχετη παρατήρηση της ημέρας: Όταν έχουμε μια _επαναφορτιζόμενη_ μπαταρία, λογουχάρη στο κινητό ή το λάπτοπ μας, τότε απλούστατα τη _φορτίζουμε_.


Και οφτοπικίζω μεν ασύστολα, αλλά μου δίνεις εξαίρετη πάσα για να την αφήσω ανεκμετάλλευτη: Με τους εκτυπωτές επιτρέπεται :), πολύ απλά, να τυπώνουμε (χωρίς εκ-).


----------



## sarant (Aug 20, 2012)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα για να δω αν τηρείται η διάκριση που δοκιμαστικά πρότεινε ο Νίκελ, δηλ. ότι το "ανα-" (θα μπορούσε να) δείχνει ότι κάτι τροποποιείται ενώ το "επανα-" ότι κάτι επαναλαμβάνεται ως έχει, εφαρμόζοντάς την στο πιο διάσημο ζευγάρι όρων που έχουμε τον τελευταίο καιρό, την (επ)αναδιαπραγμάτευση του Μνημονίου. Αφού οι πολιτικοί αρχηγοί, έστω προεκλογικά, είχαν μιλήσει για αλλαγή όρων της συμφωνίας, αν τηρούσαμε τη διάκριση θα λέγαμε για "αναδιαπραγμάτευση", όμως στη χρήση είναι θαρρώ πολύ συχνότερη η "επαναδιαπραγμάτευση". Βέβαια όταν κάνεις ξανά κάτι, μπορεί να το κάνεις και διαφορετικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> ... Αν θέλαμε να τηρήσουμε αυστηρά αυτήν τουλάχιστο τη διαφορά, θα λέγαμε π.χ. ότι η _αναδιατύπωση_ είναι η διαφορετική διατύπωση και η _επαναδιατύπωση_ η εκ νέου διατύπωση. (Δια)τηρείται η διαφορά;



Η παραπάνω διαφορά (αναδιατύπωση - επαναδιατύπωση) μπορεί να ανιχνεύεται σε κάποια ζευγάρια, αλλά, όπως πιστεύεις κι εσύ, η χρήση δείχνει ότι οι μικροδιαφορές όχι μόνο καίγονται εύκολα, αλλά, όπως εδώ, ούτε να φυτρώσουν δεν μπορούν. Το γεγονός π.χ. ότι καθόλου δεν κάθισα να σκεφτώ γιατί να λέμε _επαναδιαπραγμάτευση_ και όχι _αναδιαπραγμάτευση_ σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει καν καμπανάκι να σημάνει συναγερμό. Παναπεί, μόνο εσύ το σκέφτηκες, μόνο εσύ θα προβληματιστείς. Και πώς να εξηγήσουμε στους δανειστές (που καταλαβαίνουν μόνο από «ρε» — εννοώ re-) ότι εμείς κάποιες αλλαγίτσες στη βασική συμφωνία θέλουμε (αναθεώρηση των προθεσμιών), όχι νέα διαπραγμάτευση.
:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπορώ να δω διαφορά ανάμεσα σε *ανα-* και *επανα-* στη δημιουργία νέων όρων.


Υπάρχει μία ξεκάθαρη περίπτωση όπου η χρήση του _*επανα-*_ είναι μονόδρομος έναντι ενός δυνητικού σχηματισμού με _*ανα-*_: όταν η λέξη-βάση της παραγωγής ξεκινά ήδη από _ανα-_· βλ. *επανανάλυση *(η λ. —δυστυχώς— λείπει από το ΧΛΝΓ), *επανανεούμαι *(η λ. μόνο σε λεξικά της αρχαίας, οπότε όμως δόκιμη και η παράγωγη *επανανέωση *που έχει δικτυακές ανευρέσεις).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2015)

sarant said:


> Ανασταίνω το νήμα για να δω αν τηρείται η διάκριση που δοκιμαστικά πρότεινε ο Νίκελ, δηλ. ότι το "ανα-" (θα μπορούσε να) δείχνει ότι κάτι τροποποιείται ενώ το "επανα-" ότι κάτι επαναλαμβάνεται ως έχει, εφαρμόζοντάς την στο πιο διάσημο ζευγάρι όρων που έχουμε τον τελευταίο καιρό, την (επ)αναδιαπραγμάτευση του Μνημονίου. Αφού οι πολιτικοί αρχηγοί, έστω προεκλογικά, είχαν μιλήσει για αλλαγή όρων της συμφωνίας, αν τηρούσαμε τη διάκριση θα λέγαμε για "αναδιαπραγμάτευση", όμως στη χρήση είναι θαρρώ πολύ συχνότερη η "επαναδιαπραγμάτευση". Βέβαια όταν κάνεις ξανά κάτι, μπορεί να το κάνεις και διαφορετικά.


Το ΧΛΝΓ δίνει ακριβώς τον ίδιο ορισμό για τις δύο λέξεις (_αναδιαπραγμάτευση _& _επαναδιαπραγμάτευση_): «εκ νέου διαπραγμάτευση», χωρίς ωστόσο να κάνει στο ένα λήμμα μνεία του άλλου (μόνο στη λ. _επαναδιαπραγμάτευση _δίνει: «πβ. αναδιάρθρωση»).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει μία ξεκάθαρη περίπτωση όπου η χρήση του _*επανα-*_ είναι μονόδρομος έναντι ενός δυνητικού σχηματισμού με _*ανα-*_: όταν η λέξη-βάση της παραγωγής ξεκινά ήδη από _ανα-_· βλ. *επανανάλυση *(η λ. —δυστυχώς— λείπει από το ΧΛΝΓ), *επανανεούμαι *(η λ. μόνο σε λεξικά της αρχαίας, οπότε όμως δόκιμη και η παράγωγη *επανανέωση *που έχει δικτυακές ανευρέσεις).



Υπάρχει και το λαϊκοτροπότερο _ξανα-_ γι' αυτήν την περίπτωση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2015)

Οι όροι πάντως που είδαμε είναι λόγιοι, όπου το _επανα_- είναι μονόδρομος διότι κατά κανόνα το _επανα_- εδώ δεν χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει την απλή επανάληψη που δηλώνεται με το _ξανά _(η _επανανάλυση _είναι όρος της γλωσσολογίας).

Tο _ξανα_- αποτελεί μια πολύ ειδική περίπτωση στη σύνθεση της ελληνικής (βλ. πηγές) και μπορεί να σχηματίσει σύνθετα με σχεδόν όλα τα ρήματα για να δείξει ότι η ενέργειά τους γίνεται ξανά· εικάζω δε ότι μπροστά από λέξη από _ανα_- πιθανότατα το -_αα_- θα μείνει: _ξανααναρωτιέμαι_, _ξανααναφέρω_, _ξαναανατινάζω_, _ξανααναστενάζω_, _ξαναανατριχιάζω _κ.ο.κ.

Ωστόσο πολλές φορές το ρήμα με _ανα/επανα-_ έχει μια από μικρή αλλά διακριτή έως και τεράστια σημασιακή διαφορά με το ρήμα με _ξανα_-· π.χ.


αναχωρώ — ξαναχωρώ
ανατρέχω — ξανατρέχω
αναβλέπω — ξαναβλέπω
αναγράφω — ξαναγράφω
ανατροφοδοτώ — ξανατροφοδοτώ
επαναφέρω — ξαναφέρνω
επαναφορτίζω — ξαναφορτίζω

πηγές για το _ξανα-_:

On So-Called “Adverb-Incorporation” in Modern Greek
Syntax versus the Lexicon: Incorporation and Compounding in Modern Greek
Morphology in Greek linguistics: The State of the Art
Stem-based versus Word-based Morphological Configurations: The Case of Modern Greek Preverbs


----------

